# Compounding different esters



## Longkinfe6d (Sep 1, 2022)

Longshot, but I will ask anyways. Has anyone worked with their physician and been able to get a compounding pharmacy to create an uncommon testosterone ester such as no-ester suspension or have you heard of this being done? I’m not an expert on what compounding pharmacies are and are not able to produce. I believe that water based testosterone suspension, for example, was available in the United States at one time, so I assume that they could make it as long as you found a willing doctor and compounding pharmacy or am I missing something?


----------



## Koalocelot (Oct 19, 2022)

Not 100 percent but I'm pretty sure they can only compound approved medications and I believe they approve them by ester. I don't know if test no ester is fda approved so not sure they would be able to compound it. If it was available at one point though like you said then it's definitely a possibility


----------

